# Best light for 125g



## pakach61 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello guys i was wondering if you could help me a bit:

Which light fixture is better for my 125g

- FLUVAL AQUASKY 2.0 OR 3.0 PLANT
- HOW MANY ONE OR TWO AND WHAT SIZE PLEASE

- Fish: MBUNAS AND WITH SOME JAVA FERN AND ANUBIAS NANA

Thank you


----------



## MMAK (Oct 1, 2021)

I chose to go with 2 of the 36" fluval sky lights. They are exactly what I was looking for and I have moved them toward the back of the tank to really add depth. I will say though, the initial setup of the "pro" lighting schedule is 100% worth it as it keeps you from having to always use the app if you need to adjust the lights. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

Hola Otra Vez!
I'm sorry. I did actually see that you posted this question quite a while ago. I was going to answer but I wasn't sure if you still had the question. 

If it were me, I would not spend the extra for the Plant 3.0... your plants simply don't need that much light. I've run the aquasky over anubias and java ferns and do just fine. In fact - the light over my "anubias-hospital" (Long story...) is an aquasky and it does great. 

All that being said - I would not buy this light again. Ultimately, my wife wanted more blue in the lights than we could get from this. Also, I've found that super cheap lights do just as well. 

I now run lights that I got off eBay. I bought a 5 foot long "Reef Bar Pro" 50/50 white and blue. It is for salwater and is very blue. They have lots of different versions, and I think one might by 6500k...? That is what I'd use now if I were trying to keep plants alive. I've actually had the best luck with the cheapest 6500k LED shop lights I can get off amazon, then just hook them to a timer. I like the pro mode, but I prefer a wifi timer. I got all my lights on wifi timers so I run the whole fish-roomhouse from my phone. 

long story short - what do you think looks the best? How much money do you want to spend. The aquasky is a solid product, it's just expensive. 

Note: I've not owned the plant 3.0, but I have owned the Marine/Reef 3.0. Great light. Overkill powerful, and gets pretty hot.


----------



## pakach61 (Jun 14, 2021)

SenorStrum said:


> Hola Otra Vez!
> I'm sorry. I did actually see that you posted this question quite a while ago. I was going to answer but I wasn't sure if you still had the question.
> 
> If it were me, I would not spend the extra for the Plant 3.0... your plants simply don't need that much light. I've run the aquasky over anubias and java ferns and do just fine. In fact - the light over my "anubias-hospital" (Long story...) is an aquasky and it does great.
> ...


Thank you bro, for your review, whats about getting the fluval aquasky 2.0 instead of the fluval plant 3.0? 2 of them my tank is 60" long and 25" width. And how many and whats size for them?


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

I personally would not put aquasky lights over this aquarium. I would probably not put Plant 3.0 either. I'm going to tell you what I would do - just for something to think about. 
I would not go with the fluval because the bluetooth telephone interface is not my favorite. It's really annoying to switch on the lights if they were not on already. I would put 4x24 inch lights on this tank, two in the front and two in the back. The aquasky lights must be turned on with the phone. Cannot be manually switched on, so that would be SUPER annoying to me. 
Also, the 24 inch lights will leave dead spots, and this would annoy me also. I now run these lights over planted tanks:
They are cheap, my kids can toggle the switches from blue to white themselves, and for timers, I just have them plugged in to a simple wifi timer from Amazon. I would personally buy 4 of them and set them up with a timer.


----------



## pakach61 (Jun 14, 2021)

SenorStrum said:


> I personally would not put aquasky lights over this aquarium. I would probably not put Plant 3.0 either. I'm going to tell you what I would do - just for something to think about.
> I would not go with the fluval because the bluetooth telephone interface is not my favorite. It's really annoying to switch on the lights if they were not on already. I would put 4x24 inch lights on this tank, two in the front and two in the back. The aquasky lights must be turned on with the phone. Cannot be manually switched on, so that would be SUPER annoying to me.
> Also, the 24 inch lights will leave dead spots, and this would annoy me also. I now run these lights over planted tanks:
> They are cheap, my kids can toggle the switches from blue to white themselves, and for timers, I just have them plugged in to a simple wifi timer from Amazon. I would personally buy 4 of them and set them up with a timer.


Why 4 and not a 48-60" only 1


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

SenorStrum said:


> I personally would not put aquasky lights over this aquarium. I would probably not put Plant 3.0 either. I'm going to tell you what I would do - just for something to think about.
> I would not go with the fluval because the bluetooth telephone interface is not my favorite. It's really annoying to switch on the lights if they were not on already. I would put 4x24 inch lights on this tank, two in the front and two in the back. The aquasky lights must be turned on with the phone. Cannot be manually switched on, so that would be SUPER annoying to me.
> Also, the 24 inch lights will leave dead spots, and this would annoy me also. I now run these lights over planted tanks:
> They are cheap, my kids can toggle the switches from blue to white themselves, and for timers, I just have them plugged in to a simple wifi timer from Amazon. I would personally buy 4 of them and set them up with a timer.


Share the same sentiment. The Aquasky & other Fluval lights in my opinion are just not worth the extra money. My go to light has been Hygger 24/7 planted light. They are programmable via a switch (no phone **** connection) and have multiple settings including a 24/7 setting that mimics sunrise and sunset. They have PAR ratings that are comparable to the Fluval planted light which cost @ 200 bucks. For @ 65 bucks you can get a Hygger.


----------

